# Looking for a summer job in AR



## Arkansashunter (Mar 24, 2010)

I"m 16 years old, strong and healthy. I know how to run a chainsaw well, and have been working around firewood pretty much as long as I can remember.
I will be willing to work for very little money as I more looking for training than anything else. 
my email is: [email protected] and if your intrested I'll give you my number.

Thanks
And I"ll be willing to travel a limited distance out of state if I can be boarded...


----------

